
Tesla’s Plan to Rule the Auto Industry? In-App Purchases - prostoalex
https://www.wired.com/2016/06/teslas-plan-rule-auto-industry-app-purchases/?mbid=social_fb
======
brudgers
Discussion of news:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11875399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11875399)

